# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Zaplešimo protiv nasilja nad ženama! 14.2. 14-18h Zrinjevac

## puntica

One Billion Rising Croatia poziva građanke i građane Hrvatske da se  uključe u ovaj globalni prosvjed i dođu na Zrinjevac 14. veljače (14-18  sati).
http://www.zenskasoba.hr/

Hoćete zaplesati danas na Zrinjevcu?

----------

